
Monkey Island (or, How Ron Gilbert Made an Adventure Game That Didn’t Suck) - doppp
http://www.filfre.net/2017/03/monkey-island-or-how-ron-gilbert-made-an-adventure-game-that-didnt-suck/
======
splitbrain
I absolutely loved the monkey wrench puzzle/pun in MI2. I found that the game
always gave you hints when you were stuck. IIRC when looking at the hypnotized
monkey, Guybrush would say something like "this monkey is so stiff you could
loosen a screw with it" (I don't remember the exact words).

------
tluyben2
MI was the second adventure game I played seriously and MI2 the third. The
first was Castle Adventure [0] many years before that. Great stuff; I finished
them recently again after many years. Just good humor and well done puzzles,
especially in MI2.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_Adventure](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_Adventure)

